# The Far Horizon--read it to your kids and enjoy it, too - Help! Freebie!



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

The Far Horizon is a book I started writing when I was reading fiction to my kids every night. I noticed that there was an awful lot of fantasy for younger readers, but no science fiction.

I wanted to write a story that highlighted a child’s perspective on life in space. How cool would it be to explore a space station, to get into trouble for doing so, and to see and overhear things that no one expected you to hear? In books, life in space is almost exclusively the domain of serious adults. Playful children have little place there. But when we consider settlement in space, there will inevitably be children.

This book is about that experience. It is about kicking against the clique mentality of closed communities, about making friends where you never thought you would find any. While I wrote this with readers of 8-13 years in age in mind, I also slipped in some references that adults might enjoy.

Blurb: Of all the things ten-year-old Cory Wilson expects to do when he moves to Midway Space Station, saving aliens from humans isn't one. An important conference is about to start at the station, not usually the sort of thing kids care about, not even when the conference is between humans and aliens, and half your family is alien. However, when bullies tease Cory, he ends up in a prohibited area where he overhears some men planning to plant a bomb at the conference. Because the terrorists hide their messages in computer games, no one believes Cory, not even his father, the station director. Kids at school think he’s crazy, some even think aliens should be bombed. The conference starts, the aliens have brought a very important person, and Cory's teacher, one of the terrorists, locks Cory in the classroom. Can he get out in time? If he does, will anyone listen? 

I am a writer of SF and fantasy with sales to several pro-level magazines. The great cover was designed by Olivia Kernot, and proofreading was done by my editor buddy Simon Petrie at Andromeda Spaceways Inflight Magazine.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Patty, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions - and guidelines - are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## indie.ebooks (Mar 30, 2011)

love the sound of your book. would you like a feature of you book on my blog http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/p/become-sponsor.html ?
just fill out the questions there and email them to me.

Cheers
Nadine


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

indie.ebooks said:


> love the sound of your book. would you like a feature of you book on my blog http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/p/feature-your-ebook.html ?
> just fill out the questions there and email them to me.
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine


I sent you a blurb etc. this morning after seeing your thread elsewhere. Let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## indie.ebooks (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes I have it, sorry should have checked before posting. Look forward to checking it out.

Cheers
Nadine


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

indie.ebooks said:


> Yes I have it, sorry should have checked before posting. Look forward to checking it out.
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine


Nadine just put a post about this book up here:

http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/2011/04/far-horizon-patty-jansen.html

Check out the site. Looks great!


----------



## indie.ebooks (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the promo. I hope the feature generates some sales 

Cheers
Nadine


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for doing this. I've also put the first chapter up on my blog:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/04/12/the-far-horizon-chapter-1/


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

signal boost.

Inquiries from reviewers welcome


----------



## Maygirl09 (Nov 13, 2010)

one clicked. sounds good


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

This book has finally made it onto the Nook shop, which is only accessible through Smashwords for us non-US authors.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/The-Far-Horizon/Patty-Jansen/e/2940011252303/?itm=1&USRI=patty+jansen

Not quite sure why the cover shows in the search for my name, but not for the individual book. *puzzled*


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

add it on goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10965161-the-far-horizon


----------



## indie.ebooks (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Patty,

I have added your B&N and goodreads link to your interview. Since your interview I have made some layout changes to the site, so I gave the layout for you interview a general makeover as well. Let me know what you think.

http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/2011/04/far-horizon-patty-jansen.html

Cheers
Nadine


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks! That looks good.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Interview posted on Steve Drennon's blog: http://www.drennon.com/blog/2011/05/12/interview-with-patty-jansen/


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

another review: http://siftbookreviews.blogspot.com/2011/05/far-horizon-by-patty-jansen.html


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Random snippet:

When the man let him go at the lift doors in the central hall, Cory started running and didn't stop until he had reached his unit. His room was all he could think about, with the ceiling screen, his bunk, and, through his reader, a link with his friend Garreth. Being alone, time to think about what had just happened.
But when he opened the door, the sound of voices drifted into the hall. A chair grated back on the floor.
'Cory, is that you?' His father came to the door of the living room, a wine glass in his hand. 'Where were you?'
'I . . . Some kids asked me to . . . uhm . . . play some computer games. I forgot the time.' Cory wished he wasn't such a bad liar. He’d totally forgotten about the rabittooh, too.
A smile spread over his father's face. 'It's nice that you've made some friends already. How was school?' 
'Uhm--good.' Cory avoided his father's eyes, and instead felt compelled to put down his bag, except he wasn't carrying one; his father held it instead. 'Someone brought this for you.' His father's voice sounded ominous, and Cory had the feeling that the 'someone' had been Sullivan.
But those mean men promised . . .
He stammered, 'Oh . . . I . . . forgot it. Thank you.' He snatched the bag from his father's hand, and slipped away to his room.
'Cory.'
He turned at the door. 'Yes.'
'Are you sure you are all right?'
'Yes.'
'Then I guess I shall not ask how something you . . . forgot . . . at school came to be in a restricted area?'
'Uhm--I don't know Dad.' Heat rose up his cheeks.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I have reduced my books to 99c in order to get more readers and reviews, and that seems to have worked.

Latest reviewer didn't like the cover. I guess this is personal. It was made for me by a graphic designer, and I really like it.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

The main reason I wrote this book was when my kids were young, I read a lot for them, but everything I read was fantasy, and there was very little SF for kids. This story was designed to be an easy read, an introduction into SF. It's high on relationships, and low on tech.

The character returns as an adult in a novel I'm planning to release next year (if the publisher who currently has it passes on it, that is).


----------



## indie.ebooks (Mar 30, 2011)

I updated your price on my site. Just add to this post if it is going to go back up.

I love the cover by the way


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks. The price probably won't stay down for that long.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Another snippet here:

To his surprise, she backed off, her face now more puzzled than angry. Even her eyebrows were red. She spoke in Coldi, but Cory had never paid enough attention to his private lessons to make sense of her words. 'Do you speak English at all?' 
She stammered, 'Father. Take me to father.'
'My father is the new director. You can see him in his office. No need to attack me for that.'
On second thoughts, he wasn’t sure if the child was a boy or a girl.
'No, no. Not father--mother.'
'But I don't have . . .' Oh. She meant Erith. Well, that made sense. Ethies wanting to see other ethies. 
'You can't see her. She's sick. The doctors say she has to stay in her room until the results from the test are back.' 
'Sick?' Her shoulders drooped.
Cory felt guilty. He was being stupid and he knew it. 'I'm sorry, but I'm sure you can see her later. What's your name?'
'Madin Theariki Ethvos.'
'Uhm--excuse me?' 
Her eyes blazed with defiance. 'Is my name. You ask my name. I tell my name.'
'OK, OK, keep your hair on. Are you a girl or a boy?'
'Girl? Boy?'
'Yeah. Like I'm a boy.'
'Excuse--what is "boy"?'
Cory bit back the urge to make a sharp comment. Why was he even having this discussion? He was going to be late for school. 'When you grow up, will you be like your mother or your father?'
Now her expression cleared. 'Oh. I not know.'


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

You'd like something to read for your kids while they're not at school?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

signal boost now everyone in the northern hemisphere (where I am not) is going back to school.

I wrote this MG at the time my kids were in primary school and I couldn't find enough realistic adventure Science Fiction (or, better, couldn't find any) for this age group.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Now also available at OmniLit:
http://www.omnilit.com/product-thefarhorizon-601925-176.html

And direct from my own website:
http://pattyjansen.com/?p=709


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Get a paper copy!

http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/the-far-horizon/17791481


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Kids' books aren't selling particularly well yet, but I hope that will change in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Keep at it. I'm betting this Christmas will be the boom. They are fairly cheep now and grandparents will think it's a nifty thing to buy, since a number them are now e-reading. Really was a great story and I wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you for your support. 

This book is a quiet little achiever. It keeps selling few copies, but keeps selling nevertheless. It's a book that's very dear to me.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Join my goodreads group, where you can find more information about this book:

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/56917.Q_A_with_Patty_Jansen


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

If you're a member of LibraryThing, head to the Member Giveaways page and register for the giveaway for this book. Until Thursday!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm having a snap sale of this book. Grab it today. RT it on Twitter and get a free SW voucher.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Grab a free copy today.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Space adventure for kids... takes me to the old days of Heinlein's _Have Spacesuit, Will Travel_.

Downloaded. Thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Free today: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004U6WO90


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I had a freebie last week, and one of the blogs picked it up.

I'm working on getting a cover designed for a print version.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Free today


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Check out the awesome reviews!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Paper copy coming to Createspace soon!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Print copy now available. Click on the cover in the signature below.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

AAARRGGGHH!

I entirely forgot the freebies for this book, so I have a freebie today and have not announced it anywhere!

Help!


----------

